# Some idea



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Came across this two while looking for a small camping trailer to tow with my Chevy Astro, something simple and gadget less, why do I need 300 channel cable TV , microwave , hot tub, or the wife , hell mind ness well stay home with my 2 channels ,toaster, bucket and the wife .


----------

